# Welies again!



## mle22 (25 July 2012)

I'm flying over from NI on Sunday for Monday's xc - do you think I'll still need to pack my wellies?


----------



## Tallante (25 July 2012)

It's baking hot in London right now and the forecast suggests that it will continue into the weekend.  My field outside of town was a bog last week and is raising dust now.  

Smog is predicted - bring your gas mask instead.


----------



## Fools Motto (25 July 2012)

I'm ever hopeful that I can manage in my 'old trainers'. If there is a hint of dampness, then I'll resort to my walking boots... but I was never going to bother with my wellies - my feet won't cope with a very long day in them!


----------



## mle22 (25 July 2012)

No wellies then - great


----------



## CILLA (26 July 2012)

Pleased no wellies or long boots needed as feet get so hot in them when you will be walking all day long.


----------

